# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik pas m'n uitgaven aan op de geldcrisis

## Leontien

Als je naar het nieuws kijkt of naar journalistieke programma's ontkom je er niet aan of het gaat over de geldcrisis die er heerst. Vooral mensen die aandelen hebben, hebben grote verliezen geleden. Nu vraag ik me af of jij je uitgaven erop aanpast, zoals minder vaak op vakantie gaan en minder vaak naar een restaurant, sauna, pedicure, etc. Misschien koop je minder kleding, boeken, cd's, etc. Of juist let je meer op goedkope producten in de supermarkt.

Geef hier je stem en mening!

----------


## Nikky278

Door de geldcrisis heb ik (en ik niet alleen) uren in moeten leveren op het werk. Dat betekent dus minder werken en minder inkomen. Het scheelt niet fantastisch veel, maar toch vervelend en je houdt er dan toch rekening mee...

Xx

----------


## dominica

Door de euro hebben we geld in moeten leveren, alles is 2 x zo duur geworden en het salaris is niet verdubbeld

----------


## anieuwstraten

Wij zijn met pensioen, houden tot op heden hetzelfde inkomen en doen onze aankopen weloverwogen. Dus geen redenen om ons gedrag aan te passen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik let duidelijk meer op de prijzen dan vroeger...ik neem goedkopere produkten in de supermarkt of zoek een alternatief.
Ik koop ook minder 'luxe' als vroeger..gewoonweg omdat dat niet meer gaat.
Maar ik ben gelukkig,das wat telt!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben het met Dominica eens dat we door de komst van de euro al veel moesten inleveren  :Frown:  Helaas moesten we daarna beetje bij beetje veel meer inleveren; privacy, goede zorg, goed onderwijs, vergoedingen voor mensen die het minder hebben of anders zijn... 
Deze hele crisis is al lang geleden voorspeld maar niemand wou dat horen en zoals ook met oa de crisis in de jaren '20 en '30 is ook deze crisis bewust georganiseerd door de rijkste families en machtigste mensen op aarde...

Ikzelf heb mijn uitgaven altijd aangepast aan mijn inkomen, maar kan me heel goed voorstellen dat veel mensen die dat niet gewend waren er grote problemen mee hebben (zoals mijn buren bijvoorbeeld)...

----------


## Ronald68

We hebben niet minder te besteden als voor de crisis. Geld moet rollen, dat is goed voor de economie.

----------


## dotito

Nee eigenlijk zie ik er min of meer naar,natuurlijk toen ik een paar jaar geleden nog werkte hadden we financieel ook meer.Het enige waar ik zeker niet op bespaar is eten en kleding.Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik luxe kledij koop totaal niet,maar af en toe is iets nieuws vind ik wel leuk.
Maar vroeger kocht ik dan bv mijn kleding niet in de solden,nu zie er dan meer naar.
En als ik in iets zin heb ga ik het ook niet laten,ik leef gewoon naar gelang ons budget.
Natuurlijk ben ik ook niet een persoon die heel luxueus leeft,ik geniet van de kleine dingen van leven.Als ik bv niet op verlof kan gaan wegens de geldcrisis,dan is dat maar zo.

Je moet gelukkig zijn met wat je hebt;niet wat je mist!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik moet even terug komen op mijn eerdere uitspraak, toen ik thuis kwam lag er namelijk een 4 cijferige belastingaanslag op de mat. Leuk zo vlak voor de vakantie.

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb niet gestemd omdat ik een optie mis.
We hebben niet minder geld, maar doordat alles zoveel duurder is, moeten we wel veel meer oppassen en kan er finacieel gezien minder dan voorheen.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Onassa,

Dat komt door de relatief dure dollar, met dank aan Griekenland, Spanje en Portugal. Worden we voor de 2e keer gepakt door die Europese @#$%&^* munt.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Mensen,

De euro kost van de ene kant geld, klopt. Zeker nu er landen zijn als griekenland. Van de andere kant leverd de euro ook erg veel voordeel/geld op. Mijn grootste probleem is het bestedings patroon van de EU zelf. Miljoenen euro uittrekken om parken aan te leggen ed. Gewwon belachelijk. Maar goed gelukkig heb ik buiten een 0% jaar er niet op ingeleverd. Ik probeer gewoon mijn uitgaven te handhaven. (ik heb zelfs voor de 2de keer van mijn leven een niuwe auto gekocht. Met als excuus, goed voor de economie  :Wink: )Als we met zijn allen blijven proberen het geld te laten rollen is het einde van de crisis zo in zicht. En mensen laten we eerlijk zijn. Een lijkkleed heeft geen zakken. Meenemen kunnen we het toch niet.

Gr Ikke

----------

